# 2012 Beetle 2.5L CEL P2432 fixed



## tedalice (Jan 5, 2013)

Update:
Went to dealer they quoted $80 for CEL code read + $450 for labor and parts. Did some research and decided to do it myself. Took me less than 15 minutes. 2012 Beetles does not have the 12 year 100k mile emission warranty as the jetta, unbelievable. 

Purchased Volkswegon VW 07K906051 Secondary Air Injection System Pressure Sensor from: https://herko.com/Retail/new-oem-vo...ary-air-injection-system-pressure-sensor.html
Replaced sensor, see pictures attached, cleared CEL. CEL did not come on again so far.

Hopefully this can help someone with the same problem


----------

